# High Ratio



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello , anyone got a high ratio cake formula that actually works ?? 
Thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

High ratio cake is pretty foolproof......what problems are you having?


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> High ratio cake is pretty foolproof......what problems are you having?


Hi, thanks for your reply , first of all the lowest % protein cake flour I can get here in Mexico is 10% .. which is acceptable I suppose and my query is does anyone have a tried and tested Hi Ratio cake formula because I simply dont have one ..I have bought all the ingredients --high ratio margarine and emulsifyer gel ( puratos ) but they dont have a recommended formula which for a global company as famous is quite suprising .. but here in Mexico Puratos they havent got a clue ..iso thats my predicament ..do you have a tried and tested formula ??
Thanks
Graham


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, here are 3 high ratio cake shortening recipes from my archives! ("Liquid cake shortening" is high ratio shortening.)


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> OK, here are 3 high ratio cake shortening recipes from my archives! ("Liquid cake shortening" is high ratio shortening.)
> View attachment 66202
> View attachment 66203
> View attachment 66204


wow !!! I am amazed at your reply , that you took the time and effort in not only answering my questions but also posted cake formulas , i am lost for words ( and let me tell you young lady i am hardly ever lost for words ha ha !!! , thankyou so much xox , 
ps. dont know if i can get my hands on liquid shortening here but can i use melted cake margarine ( puratos ) ....? , thanks


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

sorry but another question has just jumped into my head , what is cake emulsifying gel used for ?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Chef Graham said:


> wow !!! I am amazed at your reply , that you took the time and effort in not only answering my questions but also posted cake formulas , i am lost for words ( and let me tell you young lady i am hardly ever lost for words ha ha !!! , thankyou so much xox ,
> ps. dont know if i can get my hands on liquid shortening here but can i use melted cake margarine ( puratos ) ....? , thanks


Yes, "liquid cake shortening" is just a generic term for hi-ratio shortening. Use the stuff you have from Puratos in whatever form it comes in by equal weight.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Chef Graham said:


> sorry but another question has just jumped into my head , what is cake emulsifying gel used for ?


You know, that's something I've never actually used and I'm unfamiliar with it, so I Googled it. It's basically an emulsifying agent that allows batters to hold more water, resulting in a more consistent crumb with an extended shelf life. Here is a description I found: 
https://www.palsgaard.com/products/bakery/cake-gels/


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> Yes, "liquid cake shortening" is just a generic term for hi-ratio shortening. Use the stuff you have from Puratos in whatever form it comes in by equal weight.


The one from Puratos is called Aristo cake but its margarine not shortening plus its solid not liquid ..x


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

Chef Graham said:


> The one from Puratos is called Aristo cake but its margarine not shortening plus its solid not liquid ..x


I was just searching on the internet for high ratio cake shortening in solid or liquid form and cant find anything here in Mexico , the only shortening I can find is normal white shortening but not especially for high ratio cakes , will that do ???


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello . ok so I did a test run of the formula layer cake yellow and it has a nice colour , pleasing appearance , a wee bit sweet but I can alter that for my needs but I think I would need Sweetex or Nutex to really satisfy my expectations of how I want the cake to be , I did try to upload some photos but after various failed attempts I gave up


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

It's fine. Fat is fat. Weight to weight. Make adjustments to your taste and needs! I'm glad i could help somehow.


----------

